# 250 Starving horses in Bridgend



## Llwyncwn (24 February 2011)

SWEP in Monmouth have reported 5 horses already dead and 250 starving near Bridgend and are appealing for help.

Here is their fb page
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...-Welfare-of-Horses-and-Ponies/123481424380248


----------



## mon (24 February 2011)

How does the country go about controlling these people who let this happen and wha else they do, one rule for us and then one for them and poor animals innocent party, but if we help only encourages them to keep having more like puppy farms.


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 February 2011)

I hope there will be home vets for the people who are offering to take on these horses too?  Sorry to sound like a party pooper but can't help but think a knee jerk reaction will only lead to some people taking in these horses and selling them or worse, not being able to look after them.

I LIVE (not love lol) in Bridgend and I haven't heard anything apart from this facebook group.


----------



## muddygreymare (24 February 2011)

Poor horses  I don't get how people can do that


----------



## spaniel (24 February 2011)

I am concerned that those involved are trying to find homes for and asking for donations to feed what are essentially someone elses horses.  Im further concerned that by doing this they are potentially hampering any prosecution that may be brought in the future against the owner or owners of these animals.

Its all very well being generous and enthusiastic but as far as I can see WHW and RSPCA are not overtly involved and non of those who appear to be are in any position either legally or financially to either remove animals or prosecute.

Maybe Im missing something here???


----------



## SGCR (24 February 2011)

I have offered to help.. poor babies.  makes my heart break.
I agree about home checking ect.. but home checking 250 homes, how/? they needs to set up some volunteers to get these guys some loving homes xx


----------



## Woodykat (24 February 2011)

The SWHP are a fantastic charity and work closely with the authorities when it comes to taking in horses/ponies in need - I would assume that they will be asked by the authorities to help, they certainly wouldn't do anything to jeopardise any investigation/prosecution.

ETS Saying that - 250 horses? That's going to take an awful lot of help to look after that many horses!!!


----------



## spaniel (24 February 2011)

Im not doubting their credentials but it appears that the gun is being jumped!  Ive been informed that RSPCA have visited the site but thats it.....surely they are the ones (or WHW) who,  if there is rescue necessary,  would be co ordinating any appeals or prosecutions?


----------



## cally6008 (24 February 2011)

I just spat my tea out reading your comment spaniel


----------



## cally6008 (24 February 2011)

... Slightly off topic but staying in same area ...

Can anyone in Bridgend lend a hand towards the recapture of 4 mini shetlands that have decided grass is greener on other stuff, done a bunk and are having the time of their life exploring the local countryside ?

Please PM me and I'll put you in contact with the owner.


----------



## spaniel (24 February 2011)

cally6008 said:



			I just spat my tea out reading your comment spaniel 

Click to expand...

My apologies to your keyboard!


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2011)

there where 3 other horses in the field what looked in a poor state the rspca was not intrested,so phoned council and thay said would have a look and see if thy could remove the dead hourse,so what does the rspaca do?
		
Click to expand...

The SWP are a really well respected organisation down here - and have done some fantastic work over the years in the rescue and rehabillitation of dumped animals.

Their primary concerns have always been about the equade - and they will do anything and everything to ensure that animals are adequately fed and watered when they are alerted to a crises - with or without support from the RSPCA.

However, they will be in contact with the one or other of the big two (WHW or RSPCA) to try and work on a satisfactory outcome for these horses.


----------



## competitiondiva (24 February 2011)

I don't know this group, I know of these issues, not specifically in brigend but if it's similar to that around the dudley areas and any other areas where horses/ponies are allowed to roam uncontained by their 'owners' then the following applies.

If removing these animals the person removing them will need a police officer or a defra appointed inspector AND a vet in attendance to approve that the animal is suffering and therefore requiries removal.  The individual horse/pony can then be taken into care and treatment applied, the horse must be held for 14 days (unless vet approves euthanasia based on welfare reasons) then a court order must be issued handing the ownership of the animals into the hands of the charity/organisation initiating the removal. The horse/pony may then be rehomed, all in all not a quick resolution that costs a fair amount of money.  If this is all being done by this group then they do need our support.  If the RSPCA had been out and the horses conditions were deemed bad enough to have veterinary support for removal then this would be being done, although not immediately likely as it would take time to organise, boarding, transport, darting if required etc..! It is likely though that the conditions although bad may not have been bad enough to have gained veterinary support for removal? Hard to say what the situation is without knowing anything fully!!!!

This issue is a major thing all over the country and anyone in a position to be able to tackle it should get our support, unfortunately unless someone be that councils or councillors etc are prepared to tackle the issue at the source I'm afraid removing horses here and and there is just mopping up and not actually resolving the issue.

With regard to prosecutions, how on earth do you prove ownership?!


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 February 2011)

Cally if you send me the area I will see if I can help, if its close to my boy its no problem


----------



## spaniel (24 February 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			I don't know this group, I know of these issues, not specifically in brigend but if it's similar to that around the dudley areas and any other areas where horses/ponies are allowed to roam uncontained by their 'owners' then the following applies.

If removing these animals the person removing them will need a police officer or a defra appointed inspector AND a vet in attendance to approve that the animal is suffering and therefore requiries removal.  The individual horse/pony can then be taken into care and treatment applied, the horse must be held for 14 days (unless vet approves euthanasia based on welfare reasons) then a court order must be issued handing the ownership of the animals into the hands of the charity/organisation initiating the removal. The horse/pony may then be rehomed, all in all not a quick resolution that costs a fair amount of money.  If this is all being done by this group then they do need our support.  If the RSPCA had been out and the horses conditions were deemed bad enough to have veterinary support for removal then this would be being done, although not immediately likely as it would take time to organise, boarding, transport, darting if required etc..! It is likely though that the conditions although bad may not have been bad enough to have gained veterinary support for removal? Hard to say what the situation is without knowing anything fully!!!!

This issue is a major thing all over the country and anyone in a position to be able to tackle it should get our support, unfortunately unless someone be that councils or councillors etc are prepared to tackle the issue at the source I'm afraid removing horses here and and there is just mopping up and not actually resolving the issue.

With regard to prosecutions, how on earth do you prove ownership?!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly CD and thank you for posting the info (for those who are unaware).  However it _ appears _ from the snippets that are being posted both here and on other sites that there is no co ordinated plan.    Im in no way knocking anyone who wants to help in these situations however its worrying that people have, in the past,  been well and truly ripped off (Im in NO way suggesting thats happening with this organisation - let me make that very clear) by sending money and goods to help 'rescue' animals when either there has been no grounds for rescue or, to put it bluntly,  its been nobodies business getting involved.

Im simply trying to get as much information about whats happening to these animals as possible as Im not the only person somewhat confused about this case.


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2011)

Exactly CD and thank you for posting the info (for those who are unaware). However it  appears from the snippets that are being posted both here and on other sites that there is no co ordinated plan. Im in no way knocking anyone who wants to help in these situations however its worrying that people have, in the past, been well and truly ripped off (Im in NO way suggesting thats happening with this organisation - let me make that very clear) by sending money and goods to help 'rescue' animals when either there has been no grounds for rescue or, to put it bluntly, its been nobodies business getting involved.
		
Click to expand...

They won't do anything outside the law.  All they want to do is essentially ensure the horses are adquately provided for in terms of feed and water.  The RSPCA will be involved as will other agencies.

This organisation are above reproach and will be working extremely hard as possible to ensure a satisfactory outcome.

They are not asking people to come and remove and re-home them.

They are not some charliton organisation.

Like any small organisation (I'm thinking of EMW here) they always need money to support their rescues - and are not touting specifically for this cause.


----------



## spaniel (24 February 2011)

Have been filled in a bit more on the situation now Amymay and offer my fullest support.  

This has been in no way an attempt to decry the great work this and other charities do and as you know I am a  supporter of a number of smaller organisations and can only praise the dedication many people offer to horses both here in the UK and overseas.

If my posts have led anyone to doubt SWP then please be assured this has not been my intention in any way.


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2011)

spaniel said:



			Have been filled in a bit more on the situation now Amymay and offer my fullest support.  

This has been in no way an attempt to decry the great work this and other charities do and as you know I am a great supporter of a number of smaller organisations and can only praise the dedication many people offer to horses both here in the UK and overseas.
		
Click to expand...

They are brilliant - and their credentials beyond reproach


----------



## Pipkin (24 February 2011)

Where in Bridgend are they?
Thats alot of stray horses....three times more than in Llanelli!


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 February 2011)

I'm yet to hear where these horses are...odd that 250 horses and no one locally has any idea where they are!!


----------



## Pipkin (24 February 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I'm yet to hear where these horses are...odd that 250 horses and no one locally has any idea where they are!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it odd too, no other media coverage (unlike Evening Post, they`re obsessed with the Llanelli lot) plus 250 horses, bound to be split into herds so not so hard to spot.....


----------



## Llwyncwn (24 February 2011)

I do know where they are, but SWHP are asking people on various fb threads NOT to go looking for them as the owner may well move them somewhere else if he thinks he has been 'sussed'.  These are owned by the same family as the Llanelli horses, I believe.


----------



## cally6008 (24 February 2011)

Loose mini shetlands now captured and safely back home. Thanks everyone


----------



## Vixxy (25 February 2011)

Ashamed this could be happening on my own doorstep, if I was to starve my horse and cause the death of a few others of mine on a livery yard imagine what would happen to me within days. Sorry but it sickens me, 5 dead horses already! I just find that after 5 dead horses surely neglect has already been very well established.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 February 2011)

I agree - I don't pretend to know a great deal about the rscpa and their ability to prosecute etc but it seems like the same old story over and over again - if people know who owns them and 5 are already dead - why the hell isn't it a cut and dry case?

It just seems like the welfare system for animals is failing.


----------



## JosieB (26 February 2011)

Pics of the starving horses from a french site...

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...obs-en-angleterre&lp=fr_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 February 2011)

Sorry the translation is hilarious!  Sad pictures though and now have a pretty good idea of where they are.


----------



## Rollin (26 February 2011)

My written French is just as funny.  

Good for them for highlighting conditions and in France too - particularly interested in the Strasbourg Riding Club, which I think I have visited.  Won't comment here.

I think the local charity were interviewed on Farming Today, Radio Four about two weeks ago when they had already arranged for the horses to receive hay.


----------



## happyhacking:) (26 February 2011)

the RSPCA seem to be very good at doing nothing. im not suprised that they havent taken much interest tbh. from what im aware of it took them about six months before doing anything about the amasham case and only when other organisations and the police get involved did they bother to act. 

i think people just need to be careful before jumping in and getting burned. know of too many people who have ended up on the wrong side of the law trying to help in similar situations.


----------



## competitiondiva (26 February 2011)

happyhacking:) said:



			the RSPCA seem to be very good at doing nothing. im not suprised that they havent taken much interest tbh. from what im aware of it took them about six months before doing anything about the amasham case and only when other organisations and the police get involved did they bother to act. 

.
		
Click to expand...

As annoying as it is, it's usually because the law ties their hands!!! Not because they like doing nothing!!! There is no information here as to whether they have even been involved! So without such information (not heresay either) then people cannot comment!  If anyone has information about these horses plight and any proof of ownership, please call either the rspca or WHW asap, make sure they are involved....


----------



## muffinino (26 February 2011)

amymay said:



			They are brilliant - and their credentials beyond reproach 

Click to expand...

This.
I'm a member and have been supporting them in a small way through my riding club as the chairwoman is a big supporter. I guarantee they are the best people to be involved and I have 100% faith in them 

I'm possibly going to pop to the tack shop in Llantrisant tomorrow; it makes me very sad indeed to think that it's to buy things for my own (spoilt brat ) of a gypsy cob when there are these poor things suffering nearby  As I understand it, the SWHP are asking that people do not go looking for them at the moment so there's nothing I can do on that front, but thank you for highlighting this, Llwyncwn, I shall be keeping an eye on it and getting in contact with my riding club's chairwoman to see if there's anything I can do. They have known about these horses for a while and are trying o sort something out: http://www.swhp.co.uk/reports-09-01-11


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 February 2011)

After speaking at some length with the local policestation and officers, it seems that every time the police get them corralled into somewhere - they break out again.  Most likely as from the photos we've seen, they are on scrub land.

South Wales is a land of GREEN, all these horses need is a decent field to be put in temporarilly while the police and RSPCA start proceedings.

Surely there is someone local, who, if nothing else, wants the mantle of local do-gooder and hero and would let them go on their land??

*HRT has 14 acres of land in Laleston for auction that is properly fenced - i wonder if anyone can source the owners?

And lastly I feel similar laws should exist for horses as stray dogs.  However bleak the prospect these horses should be impounded for 7 days then lots of the people who seem to want them would get the chance to rehome them and if not, put them down.


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 February 2011)

Ps I saw a nice one I'd happilly give a home to


----------



## jm2k (27 February 2011)

Kitsune said:



			After speaking at some length with the local policestation and officers, it seems that every time the police get them corralled into somewhere - they break out again.  Most likely as from the photos we've seen, they are on scrub land.

South Wales is a land of GREEN, all these horses need is a decent field to be put in temporarilly while the police and RSPCA start proceedings.

Surely there is someone local, who, if nothing else, wants the mantle of local do-gooder and hero and would let them go on their land??

*HRT has 14 acres of land in Laleston for auction that is properly fenced - i wonder if anyone can source the owners?

And lastly I feel similar laws should exist for horses as stray dogs.  However bleak the prospect these horses should be impounded for 7 days then lots of the people who seem to want them would get the chance to rehome them and if not, put them down.
		
Click to expand...

i know some of the fields that these horses spent the summer on are practiacally EMPTY, except for a few odd ones that were left behind. this is SUBSTANTIAL acreage and as far as i know,secure. why are they not returned here??? yes, they need hay there are the fields have no grazing left, but thet are SAFE. 
the owner is fully aware of these fields that he rents near Ewenny as this is where most of the foals were born and spent the summer!!! 
this needs not to be happening but he is clearly thinking of himself and his £££! 
an utter disgrace to Welsh Gypsy Horse breeders.


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 February 2011)

I would imagine because the police cant effectively move them (if it's them to which you are referring...)


----------



## jm2k (27 February 2011)

i meant, why dont the OWNER move them in his lorry to the other fields he rents, most of which are still practically empty again today. its unnecessary for them to be loose when this land is begging empty! he knows it so why doesnt he move them?


----------



## millimoo (28 February 2011)

It made the Daily Mail....... RSPCA on site assessing apparently - wish it was WHW
RSPCA get a bit of a drubbing in the comments too....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ild-horses-abandoned-gypsies-t-feed-them.html


----------



## Ranyhyn (28 February 2011)

Probably for the same reason that he's ALLEGEDLY dumped them in Laleston/Cefn Cribbwr/Cefn Glas, I would imagine.


----------



## Always Blue (28 February 2011)

Wish I had land down there as well as here....arrgghhh..wish I could rehome one too.


----------



## Luci07 (28 February 2011)

Who is able to offer a proper defination of how the law actually stands? I believe from previous forum threads that, for the law to be able to act, the horses have to be seen to be without food and water (not sure for how long), neither do I understand how far gone the animal has to be, as per a vets report, to be deemed needing rescue.

While most people would like to help/fields/money, I would think that doing this, without the backing of the law could lead a: to prosecution for theft b: the horse would be returned and no better off. 

I am not defending the law, I would just like someone who is properly informed to lay out the legal position.


----------



## Ranyhyn (28 February 2011)

I think if you look at the facebook pages associated with this, you'll find there is someone able to do just that


----------



## jm2k (1 March 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Who is able to offer a proper defination of how the law actually stands? I believe from previous forum threads that, for the law to be able to act, the horses have to be seen to be without food and water (not sure for how long), neither do I understand how far gone the animal has to be, as per a vets report, to be deemed needing rescue.
While most people would like to help/fields/money, I would think that doing this, without the backing of the law could lead a: to prosecution for theft b: the horse would be returned and no better off. 
I am not defending the law, I would just like someone who is properly informed to lay out the legal position.
		
Click to expand...

This is the biggest problem - red-tape!!!

a quote from HAPPA "if anyone is feeding the horses then they have not been abandoned or neglected (even if it isnt the owner looking after them!)" to which i replied "so basically,if people stop helping to keep the horses alive,only then will the authorites help?". unfortunately YES!

WHW is actively involved in this case but also in a restricted situation at present.

Bridgend Council and DEFRA have been aware of the carcasses for WEEKS, have been onsite and as far as i was aware last night, it still hadnt been removed. (sorry to say i couldnt face seeing it myself).

There has been a lot of new, sudden developments in the last few days - HAYLAGE was delivered to the largest group of horses (approx 150) and im very plesed to say they were very very happy eating it and i got close to see and touch some of them. the winter coat IS covering the condition of them, but only one i touched would need to be removed as its bodyscore was 1-2, the other few i touched were fair condition. but them few was just a tiny number of the hundreds.  
another group of 2-3 yr olds were near a railway line, no hay to them and if they had to leave to search for food,there is a high risk of them getting onto the very busy line (notedly there is also new wire along one side of the railway in recent weeks!!! but not where the horses are now, only where they had been!!!)

if anyone can help with re-homing, transporting, donations or fundraising, then please go to either facebook page and under discussions it will give you all your contact details.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Society-for-the-Welfare-of-Horses-and-Ponies
and
http://www.facebook.com/againstneglectandabandonment

There are also initial discussions to operate a national group/page as this is an ongoing welfare issue of horses and it will aim to provide support and information to other people in this situation and also to join forces to push for changes under the Animal Welfare Act and the powers within it, so its going to be a long road.


----------



## Amymay (1 March 2011)

f anyone can help with re-homing, transporting
		
Click to expand...

jm2k This is not an option at this stage.  Please don't encourage people to offer what the law prevents...................


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 March 2011)

I hope the fundraising is going to the right place and NOT to facilitate this person getting back fat, well fed horses, to sell on ....


----------



## jm2k (2 March 2011)

the fundraising is for help to pay for any animals that would be siezed!! if they would not have any intention of returning said animals to said owner!
i stated what was advertised on the RESCUE WEBSITE, IF this should come to full surrender or sieze, the need to have such facilities in place PRIOR to the event will make things quicker and more efficient in removing the horses to safety. it was not bashing a stick with demands!

an un-biased report by H+C based on local factual knowledge cant be far wrong 

i note the council are STILL liaising with the 'owner of the fields' to try to remove the dead horse - a lot of liasing over 10 WEEKS, what about environmental concerns and acting on it???


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 March 2011)

What will happen to people's donations to help these horses, IF they don't get seized I wonder?


----------



## katieb@home (2 March 2011)

The SWHP have been dealing with this owner for 15 years and have taken in many of their horses that have been neglected, abandoned or injured. just in October around the Ryder Cup 10 colts were taken in, even though they were already full. These were seen by the RSPCA and deemed to be fine, but the SWHP discovered that they all had lung infections, black teeth from being taken away from their mothers too soon, and various other problems. All aged between 4-6 months! This 'owner' denied they were his so the SWHP took them in. 
They are a small charity, they have about 250 horses in their ownership, how do people expect them to just double the horses they care for in one week. The case is much bigger than it seems with an estimated 1800 horses within this dealers 'ownership' almost all without passports. 
Many organisations do not want to take this case as the case is too big (and horses are an expensive animal to try and care for). I am a strong supporter of the SWHP nad have been for years and I support that they will be doing the very best to try and come to a solution for this problem, and instead of doubting them, why not check out their website www.swhp.co.uk - you cannot fake a charity number and you could probably assume that out of their last 10 cases, at least 3 were in connection with this dealer. Progress in this area is always going to be slow but it is being made!


----------



## jm2k (3 March 2011)

katieb@home > well said. 

can i also state that SWHP were providing hay to these horses BEFORE it hit the public so widely and they have not even been siezed or surrendered, just to help keep these animals alive!  the only concern is to the horses that need adequate food, treatment and care - no matter what charity or rescue actually helps it!

any donations made to any rescue is ultimately used to pay for the upkeep of the animals within its care.

to twist any angle of out of this in regards to donations is abhorrent.


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 March 2011)

Oh Calm down JM2K, asking questions regarding where OUR money is going to go is completely acceptable thank you and any rescue worth its salt, would be happy for its benefactors to ask such a question as I am very sure SWHP are...


----------



## horserugsnot4u (3 March 2011)

I agree with katieb and jmk2.  The SWHP is a well established and professional organisation and have a very good reputation within the Equine Welfare sector, working closely with the police, vets and other national organisations.  I guess because they are not widely known then people might be wary, particularly as there are some so-called 'rescue centres' that perhaps aren't run as well as you'd hope.  If you visit the SWHP website, or know anything about them then you will know that their main concern is always the welfare of the animal.  Any money donated to the SWHP will not be used frivolously; looking at the number of cases they have taken in this winter, the veterinary treatment required and the feed and hay bills (as mentioned previously, they also feed hay to a large number of animals not in their immediate care), they need and deserve every penny they can get.


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 March 2011)

Thanks for that well written and informative post HRN4U.

However local people will more than likely donate to help THESE horses, these are people who may not usually donate to charity but are moved by the plight they see on their doorstep.

What I am trying to get over is people may not be happy to donate and then find out the problem isn't even solved and they continue to see this cruelty on their doorstep!  Which will make them even less likely to ever donate again - people like to see the fruits of their donations!


----------



## horserugsnot4u (3 March 2011)

Thank you Kitsune for your kind comments - it was my first post here so I'm glad I started on a positive note.  I'm afraid you are right when you say the problem might still be on people's doorsteps even if these poor horses, and others like them around the country are helped.  As we all know, there are too many owners who do not have the commitment, knowledge and/or resources to look after animals, so unless they can be stopped from keeping horses (or any other animal) then there will always be problems like this.  I suppose that is why the SWHP and other charities like them have been working tirelessly for tens of years, to help feed and care for as many as they can but knowing that, sadly their work will never be done. As we all know, there will always be irresponsible, unreliable and sometimes cruel people out there taking on the 'care' of animals and equally, charities relying on our donations to help look after the sick and neglected.


----------



## Ranyhyn (3 March 2011)

Oh yes I definitely get that part, I just worry that the locals might donate towards these horses, find the problem isn't *really* solved (albeit because of bone fide reasons, within the law and red tape that these organisations have to operate) and then turn against the people trying to help, saying "Well hang on, I donated to help these horses and here they still are - or here *more* are etc".

Hope that makes sense!

It's always nice to debate with someone who can have a level headed dicussion


----------



## horserugsnot4u (3 March 2011)

Yes I undestand what you are saying - it's a really tricky situation and up to the local authorities to sort out.  I suppose people who are horselovers and donate money and see that it is actually helping prevent starvation will be appreciative of the work being done down there.  There are bound to be people who find the horses and no doubt the owner(s) a real nuisance and just want rid of them all.  I would hope that the people in that area won't blame the SWHP, if for all the reasons you mention above, the animals remain.  As I have mentioned previously, the SWHP do a great job but the scale of this problem is not something they will be able to tackle on their own and I am sure they will be working alongside other organisations and local authorities.


----------



## katieb@home (3 March 2011)

Well put Horseandrugs4u, I can understand peoples frustrations that they are trying to help but see no benefits, and I again believe that the SWHP are doing all they can to try and help the horses in need of care. The other issue that they are dealing with is that the owner keeps moving them as sson as he hears wind that they will be seized. And then it is a race against time to find them before its too late.

Also we must remember that there are other cruelty cases going on in the smaller sense where it might just be one or two that are in need of help, but because of the increased pressure of the press and supporters focusing on these large groups of horses, others are slipping through the net. This dealer is not the only one out there and with a reported 40 horses currently occupying the SWHP in need of care, they are already bursting at the seams, and as mentioned in previous thread they have taken some of the worst from this dealer in the last few months. They can only do what is possible and practical. What use would they be if they took in many of the sickly ones and then went bankrupt? Where wouild the horses and ponies go then?


----------



## horserugsnot4u (3 March 2011)

I agree katieb, it must be so frustrating for all involved in trying to help these horses and ponies.  It seems incredible that there are so many owned by one person or is it a case of multiple owners who all close ranks and don't own up to anything?  These people seem to find it very easy to dodge their responsibilities and push the law to the limit, so bravo to those who are trying to do something about it.  I hope people feel confident to donate, knowing their money will be used wisely to help the Bridgend horses as well as the ones currently being looked after by the SWHP and the cases they will undoubtedly have to deal with in the future.


----------



## jm2k (4 March 2011)

the current situation of these horses have improved slightly, but only since the massive appeal to the media to provoke action from the investigating authorities and the alleged owner. 
this worked, albeit on a half effort!  half of the horses have been given hay, although i have yet to see water, and their shelter can only be given as derelict, unsafe ruins! the remaining horses in the other groups have NOT been given any....yet these are the horses which now seem to be forgotten!! i dont know if the media have been shown all the groups of horses but i can assure everyone this situation is far from resolved, depsite the attempt to try to dampen the heated profile.  i know people who personally have images and video from just 2 days ago,still showing very poor conditioned horses out there in fields with no hay and water - yet its being widely reported all the horses are safe - an utter lie. 
one truth is the majority of the horses are now contained in a number of fields by fencing off what has been public open-land for over 25 years, so they are at least safe from anymore being hit on the roads or killed by a train again! but why were they left to roam, unsecure in the first place and these deaths to happen,and continue to happen???
the owner has been monitored by RSPCA and WHW, as well as the council and Defra for months, many horses have died through this period, and the horses are being 'monitored' - is this acceptable? 
surely ACTION to commence prosecution based on the undeniable facts of neglect (over 5 deaths??).

also, stallions are also running in with the groups so the likelyhood of conceptions of the mares will be happening AND a lot of these mares are pregnant - if the owner cannot cope with the condition he is in now, how the hell are they going to cope when the foals are born, mares are lactating, even now in their latter weeks of pregnancy they need to be receiving at least half decent grass/hay - instead they get scrub and dead reeds.

i dontate regularly to charities, whether it is for an urgent appeal or managing their daily overheads, i dont care! i let them use whatever money i donate to whatever their needs are at the time.  the people who run charities (may i add smaller,independent welfares and not the high societies who pay their MD more than the PM!) do so with much dedication and they do it for the love of the animals, not to make money or line their pockets and im glad most people will understand that!


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

i know people who personally have images and video from just 2 days ago,still showing very poor conditioned horses out there in fields with no hay and water - yet its being widely reported all the horses are safe - an utter lie
		
Click to expand...

It has been documented (in the press) that the youngsters who are separate from the 'main herd' are indeed poor and have yet to be given any hay.  So, I'm afraid you are not correct.

I'm keeping an eye on updates - and continue to hope that the RSPCA will _eventually_ pull their finger out.


----------



## competitiondiva (4 March 2011)

amymay said:



			It has been documented (in the press) that the youngsters who are separate from the 'main herd' are indeed poor and have yet to be given any hay.  So, I'm afraid you are not correct.

I'm keeping an eye on updates - and continue to hope that the RSPCA will _eventually_ pull their finger out.
		
Click to expand...

It's more likely going to be red tape, and the finances that hold up anything rather than them not pulling their finger out!!  When you think that the amersham conviction regarding over 100 horses cost I believe 4 million over the course of the case, you can imagine the potential cost of this situation, plus it's not localised to this area, it is the same across the country in various pockets!


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

It's more likely going to be red tape, and the finances that hold up anything rather than them not pulling their finger out!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I simply don't agree.  The RSPCA are notorious for leavnig things until it's too late.  Amersham being a case in point!


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

Cocobeans said:



			I'm friends with an RSPCA inspector and actually things have to be bad before the police will agree to help take the animals - they're also frustrated by this and would like to intervene sooner but they're not allowed. They have to be seen to work with the owners first to improve the animal's welfare and then if that fails and the situation becomes critical they can then get police support.
		
Click to expand...

I simply don't believe this - I'm sorry.  The police will (in most circumstances) follow welfare and veterinary advice.  If veterinary advice is that action needs to be taken - then the police will very rarely question it.


----------



## competitiondiva (4 March 2011)

amymay said:



			I simply don't believe this - I'm sorry.  The police will (in most circumstances) follow welfare and veterinary advice.  If veterinary advice is that action needs to be taken - then the police will very rarely question it.
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem, veterinary support isn't always forthcoming, take the carrot and spud incident, the vet that attended initially with the rspca said they were just old horses and wouldn't support on neglect, therefore unable to be removed.  If the inspector doesn't agree with a vet, as part of a case, unless they are going to go to an expert, they cannot just get another vets view, as this could be seen as 'fishing', and could result in a case being thrown out.  My point being that there is alot of red tape and politics involved, things are never black and white.


----------



## liz51 (5 March 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			It's more likely going to be red tape, and the finances that hold up anything rather than them not pulling their finger out!!  When you think that the amersham conviction regarding over 100 horses cost I believe 4 million over the course of the case, you can imagine the potential cost of this situation, plus it's not localised to this area, it is the same across the country in various pockets!
		
Click to expand...

Lets put the records straight!!!  This problem in Bridgend was bought to the attention of the public/media by the SWHP through its Facebook Page  It has never said that there were 250 starving horses, it has never asked for donations.  Initially they did ask people to contact them so animals could be rehomed because they were in discussion with the owner, who had agreed to hand over some of the animals!!!  Unfortunately all the media hype and public outcry has made him change his mind and now he is flatly refusing to work with the SWHP.  

The SWHP has never said that it is a Bridgend problem, from the outset it has said this is a National problem as it has received reports of people concern about Gypsy horses from all over the Country!!!  The SWHP has been trying its hardest to meet with the Police, MP's, Defra, local authorities etc to try and find a copuntrywide solution but this will be ongoing.  The SWHP is a very small organisation compared to the 'big boys' of the animal welfare world who are much better placed to start this campaign and move it forward.  The RSPCA have been called to the Bridgend ponies and have been involved for months.  They helped the owner chose which were the poorest to be moved to sheds in the Vale of Glam!!!!  Out of sight!!!!!  

This is a very sad situation and will be ongoing unless the authorities uphold the law and demand to see passports for all Gypsy owned horses.  At the moment they are turning a blind eye probably because of lack of finance and facilities to hold the animals in once remove.  Any moment now all the mares will produce another foal and so it goes on.  Thank god we have an organisation ready and willing to step in where others fear to tread!!!  

The SWHP will go on removing any animal deemed to be caused unnecessary suffering.  They don't need camera's filming, they don't need to report every animal rescued to the press so that people send them money.  They fundraise through a great band of people who organise events and keep the charity afloat!!!  They do not waste money because they don't have enough to waste, at the moment they have over 20 colts to castrate - maybe the RSPCA would like to contribute to that.  In Wales the RSPCA very rarely takes horses as it costs them money to do so!!!  Here the RSPCA ring owners of horses to tell them they are coming!!!!


----------



## horserugsnot4u (5 March 2011)

Thanks Liz51 for informing us of the facts and I do hope the publicity and interest in this case hasn't compromised the work of the SWHP who obviously have the welfare of the horses in mind.  I think you've hit the nail on the head when you say 'they are willing to help where others fear to tread'.  Not that I know much about what's happening in Bridgend but time and time again we hear how the authorities 'pussy-foot' around and avoid confronting these types of people, whether it be to do with theft, neglect of animals etc and yet I've know people who have had the RSPCA round as they didn't have much grass in a large paddock, one long hot summer ago, when it was obvious the ponies were in a well-fed condition!  It seems in some cases, the easy targets are approached whereas the obstructive people, who know every trick in the book appear to get away with things indefinitely.  Every now and again there is a high profile case when something is done, but there are plenty of occasions when it must seem impossible to make any progress.  I salute anyone who is able to do anything to help in these very difficult circumstances.


----------

